# Word of the Week - Week 43 2015



## SENC (Oct 18, 2015)

This week's word is a great one that could describe many of us after acquiring wood on the WB.

impecunious - having little or no money

impəˈkyo͞onēəs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2015)

Whenever Cliff posts I'm impecunious after....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2015)

I am married so I am already really impecunious!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> This week's word is a great one that could describe many of us after acquiring wood on the WB.
> 
> impecunious - having little or no money
> 
> impəˈkyo͞onēəs



True Dat!
In the words of the great Seasick Steve, " I started out with nuthin' and I still got most of it left"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 18, 2015)

That was me after I got married

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 18, 2015)

@Tclem I will give you $5 so you will be less impecunious, if you become a riggite and give @SENC a hard time ........

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> @Tclem I will give you $5 so you will be less impecunious, if you become a riggite and give @SENC a hard time ........


Send the money first.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 18, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Send the money first.


You're getting smarter, my friend! Be careful, get much smarter and no-one will believe you're from Georgia!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> True Dat!
> In the words of the great Seasick Steve, " I started out with nuthin' and I still got most of it left"



Jim thanks for introducing me to Seasick Steve he is awesome - love his bio too.


----------

